# Good computer dealers in Hydrabad!!!



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 27, 2012)

My friend wanna buy  a high-end graphics card in Hydrabad. Can anyone suggests  some good computer dealer  there. He is interest in buying  Sapphire HD7970.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2012)

^^ try Chenoy Trade Centre ( CTC ) but if your friend is open to buy from other online shops  he/she might get a better deal


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 27, 2012)

Any other shop??


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 27, 2012)

CTC in secunderabad is the best place for computer parts in Hyderabad.The costs there are also similar to flipkart.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 27, 2012)

The pricing is similar to flipkart and you say that's good


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 27, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> The pricing is similar to flipkart and you say that's good



Hehehe Flipkart sucks as for now


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 27, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> The pricing is similar to flipkart and you say that's good


Because he asked for dealers in Hyderabad.I think even prices are less in CTC than flipkart.I bought a Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560  SE for 9,600/- and a 
Cooler Master Elite 431 cabinet for 3,400 three weeks back from Swetha Infotech,CTC.The cost of that graphic card in flipkart is 10,416/-.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2012)

Dhirajthefreak said:


> Hehehe Flipkart sucks as for now



not for every components and you can even get some great deals at FK than anywhere else be it price or product availability.


----------



## Ramu56 (Jul 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> not for every components and you can even get some great deals at FK than anywhere else be it price or product availability.



I agree,bought a lot of products from FK.My only concern is they change prices too much.Four days back the cost of Battlefield 3 is around 1000 /-,but now it is 1206 /- again.I think they are messed up after Letsbuy joined them


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ramu56 said:


> I agree,bought a lot of products from FK.My only concern is they change prices too much.Four days back the cost of Battlefield 3 is around 1000 /-,but now it is 1206 /- again.I think they are messed up after Letsbuy joined them


10000+
Flipkart is out of revenue after letsbuy merging.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 28, 2012)

try Arun Copmputers


----------

